# HP Pavilion dv6000 Bildschirm bleibt schwarz



## Kreindl123 (21. April 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe den HP Pavilion dv6000 mit einer nvidia Grafikkarte.
Wenn ich meinen Laptop einschalte, dann bleibt der Bildschirm Schwarz und es Piepst (1mal Lang und 2mal kurz), laut dieser Webseite: BIOS: Computer bootet nicht - der Peep-Code hilft 
heißt dieses Signal: Fehler beim Ansprechen der Grafikkarte. (Video-ROM o. Video-DAC o. kein Monitor gefunden)

Mein Laptop hat sich oft aufgehängt und deshalt hab ich ihn mal zerlegt und den Kühler vom Staub befreit und dann wieder alles zusammengebaut, aber leider hat er sich noch immer aufgehängt und somit hab ich wieder einmal den Schalter länger betätigen müssen, dass ich ihn "abschieße" !

Wie ich ihn dann wieder einschalten wollte war plötzlich das mit dem Piepsen !

Weiß wer an was das liegen könnte ?

lg.


----------



## PHENOMII (21. April 2012)

Sieht nach einem Grafikkarten-Defekt aus! Diese HP Serie hat leider sehr häufig dieses Problem, denn das Kühlsystem scheint nicht das beste zu sein. Du könntest versuchen, die Grafikkarte mittels der Backofen-Methode wieder gangbar zu bekommen. 

Hier ein Beitrag aus nem anderen Forum zum Thema:


> Problemlösung:
> 
> Besagten Laptop auseinander Bauen, das man an das  Mainboard herankommt. Alles entfernen was auf dem Mainboard ist auch die  Biosbatterie. Auf dem Mainboard befinden sich diverse Schutzaufkleber,  die auch alle runter machen. Die Kleber kommen später wieder drauf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kreindl123 (21. April 2012)

danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung !

Ich werde mir diese Methode noch genau anschauen und alles nach diesem Tutorial machen, doch eines weiß ich nicht:

Was ist das: Isopropanol   ?


----------



## PHENOMII (21. April 2012)

Das ist das Selbe wie Isopropylalkohol. Dieses ist zum Reinigen von Elektronik sehr gut geeignet!


----------

